# Best prohormone stack



## ThatLittleMonste (Oct 20, 2012)

Just wondering what worked what did not work, what you guys liked best, why you liked it. Your fav companies. Just doin some research thanks brothers.


----------



## h3o (Oct 20, 2012)

i used to use competitive edge labs hdrol at 50/50/75/75/100/100 that worked good for me, gained about 12 lbs kept about 5 strength went up but lost a lot after pct

also used prostanivar at 2 pills a day which didnt do anything for strength wise, did gain about 5lbs but that could have been just me getting fat.  

back when i used to use prohormones i wasnt paying attention to my diet too much so i didnt get all the possible benefits i could have.  Im going to try super dmz here in a week as soon as it comes in with a proper cut diet, hopefully lose some weight and gain some strength.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 20, 2012)

Super DMZ 2.0 is VERY good.

*Featured Online Retailer of Super-DMZ Rx 2.0
* *BLACKSTONE LABS 10% Off Discount Code = HEAVY10*


----------



## ThatLittleMonste (Oct 20, 2012)

What are you going to take along side of super dmz


----------



## Z499 (Oct 20, 2012)

you dont need to take anything along side with SDMZ 2.0 except liver support and a pct.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Super DMZ 2.0 is VERY good.
> 
> *Featured Online Retailer of Super-DMZ Rx 2.0
> * *BLACKSTONE LABS 10% Off Discount Code = HEAVY10*




^^^ this or GTFO


----------



## seyone (Oct 21, 2012)

Z499 said:


> you dont need to take anything along side with SDMZ 2.0 except liver support and a pct.



No, but you  will  probably enjoy more with some test


----------



## Z499 (Oct 21, 2012)

seyone said:


> No, but you  will  probably enjoy more with some test



oh absolutely, test makes everything better. but if he wants to run ph only then SDMZ 2.0 is the way to go. im taking 500mg test e weekly with my SDMZ 2.0


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 21, 2012)

M1T and Sdrol from Dragon Nutrition in the UK where it's legal.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 21, 2012)

The clear by Bay Area Laboratory Co-Operatove



















GICH!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 22, 2012)

ph really work real real well there are several good ones sdmz is good superdrol,epi,hdrol  all them work great they do every thing good and all most nothing bad they work quick and you look great and are stronger than a mofo.but you just can not stay on them long enough.so they are best used as a kick start or as a finisher to a real cycle.i can  not desides what i am going to add to my current bulcking cycle i have superdrol and i have sdmz.2.0.may go with superdrol and save the sdmz for a cutt idk.


----------



## bombboogie (Oct 22, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> ph really work real real well there are several good ones sdmz is good superdrol,epi,hdrol  all them work great they do every thing good and all most nothing bad they work quick and you look great and are stronger than a mofo.but you just can not stay on them long enough.so they are best used as a kick start or as a finisher to a real cycle.i can  not desides what i am going to add to my current bulcking cycle i have superdrol and i have sdmz.2.0.may go with superdrol and save the sdmz for a cutt idk.



Ultradrol also


----------



## longworthb (Oct 22, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> The clear by Bay Area Laboratory Co-Operatove
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah the ole thg lol


----------



## ratedR (Oct 23, 2012)

sdmz, if your an experiecend user you may add in methadrol or hdrol. With hdrol run it at 75 for 6 weeks, after 2 weeks throw in the sdmz at 2 caps a day am/pm. make sure to take a cycle support, if you go with IML ACS use 4 caps daily 2 am 2 pm. Make sure to use a serm for pct! and train hard during cycle and pct to try and keep most of your gains. GL


----------

